# What is this round thing?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Anyone know?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I spy with my eye an old basketball hop from the 1920s. LOL


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks to me like an extra large Christmas tree stand........LOL


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I have similar bases for salt/mineral block feeders. B.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Base for an outdoor fryer??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

An inverted chassis for a fertilizer spreader.


----------



## walterramjet (Jun 2, 2013)

pioneerMan said:


> Anyone know? I have no idea, but that upper ring made of flat-bar looks like it wraps around something and can be tightened to clamp onto something round. For all I know, it could be upside down, but so far, I think BinVa had the best idea because it looks like a feeder for 4 heads that fits under a small silo feeder.
> 
> View attachment 80484


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Oh dang….that has been used for many applications over the years…..it started as a skirt spreader for southern ladies around the 1860s. Also used as an outhouse funnel during post civil war era…..in 1970s it was used as a cotton candy swirler.

Those used in number 2 application weren’t allowed to be used for 3rd application by the FDA though.


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

Disc golf goal / hole?


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

predecessor to https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/mou...WF3kB-Kq9CTSAr7nJvkaAlPwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

